# Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^



## //Toller Hecht// (22. Oktober 2005)

Hab mal so ne Frage die zwar etwas...noja...doof klingt,mal sehen:

Ab wie viel Jahren darf man in *Baden-Württemberg *wenn man die Fischerprüfung bzw. wenn man den richtigen Fischereischein besitzt,ganz alleine ohne Aufseher angeln?





Danke im vorraus ^^





GreeZ


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Wo wohnst du denn ?
Hier in SH darf man mit 12 den Angelschein machen und dann auch gleich alleine los !


----------



## barta (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

mit 12 darf man in deutschland NIRGENDS den angelschein MACHEN!!!
da kannste dir den jugendfischereischein kaufen beim amt und musst mit jemandem, der nen bundesfischereischein hat angeln... ab 15 bekommt man aber diesen jugendschein nichtmehr verlängert und brauch den bundesfischereischein...mit diesem darfst du dann alleine angeln gehen.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnst du denn ?
> Hier in SH darf man mit 12 den Angelschein machen und dann auch gleich alleine los !


 

*hust* in Ba-Wü wohn ich ^^


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> mit 12 darf man in deutschland NIRGENDS den angelschein MACHEN!!!
> da kannste dir den jugendfischereischein kaufen beim amt und musst mit jemandem, der nen bundesfischereischein hat angeln... ab 15 bekommt man aber diesen jugendschein nichtmehr verlängert und brauch den bundesfischereischein...mit diesem darfst du dann alleine angeln gehen.


 

Das srimmt nicht


Hier in Ba-Wü bei uns darf man den Angelschein machen wenn man das 10. Lebensjahr vollendet hat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> mit 12 darf man in deutschland NIRGENDS den angelschein MACHEN!!!
> da kannste dir den jugendfischereischein kaufen beim amt und musst mit jemandem, der nen bundesfischereischein hat angeln... ab 15 bekommt man aber diesen jugendschein nichtmehr verlängert und brauch den bundesfischereischein...mit diesem darfst du dann alleine angeln gehen.




Komisch ich habe meinen Angelschein seit  1996 und ich bin jetzt 20 .
Hab den Angelschein also genau mit 12 bekommen ! 
(Als ich die Prüfung gemacht hab war ich 11 , den Schein gabs also erst zum Geburtstag)

Und das is nix mit Jugendfischereischein oder so,und auch nix mit nur mit erwachsener begleitperson angeln , das ist der ganz normale SH Fischereischein !!!


----------



## Miehzman (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

hi,
@ barta
komisch es waren bei mir gleich zwei leute im Fischerkurs (wenn man das so nennt ^^) die 12 waren ich war 13 und habe mit 14 den schein bekommen... darf jetz überall angeln wo ich will ( steht zumindest im schein drin)
also nich so vorlaut (ich bins ja selbst ups)
Bis denne
Miehzi


----------



## snofla (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> @ barta
> komisch es waren bei mir gleich zwei leute im Fischerkurs (wenn man das so nennt ^^) die 12 waren ich war 13 und habe mit 14 den schein bekommen... darf jetz überall angeln wo ich will ( steht zumindest im schein drin)
> also nich so vorlaut (ich bins ja selbst ups)
> ...



eure aussagen sind richtig,doch endet euer angeln mit nem alter von 14jahrten um 22uhr mit 16jahren um 00uhr. richtlinie für euch ist das jugendschutzgesetz 

das sind gesetze die der staat macht und die sind in hamburg,essen bayern oder meckpom gleich

wünsch noch nen schönen abend|wavey:


----------



## snofla (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

noch was anderes es gibt keinen bundesfischereischein mehr,datt ding heisst jetzt fischerreischein


----------



## snofla (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal so ne Frage die zwar etwas...noja...doof klingt,noja aber da ich mit meinem Freund ne wette laufen hab:
> 
> 
> Wenn man den Fischereischein bestanden hat,darf man dann mit 16 Jahren oder erst mit 18 Jahren ALLEINE angeln gehen ????
> ...



mit 16jahren alleine ja aber nur bis 00uhr,danach ab nach hause|supergri 

die angelvereine die den fischerreischein ab 12jahren ausstellen,können sich bei mir melden#d ,das sind sachen die gibbet et nit in god old germany#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Zuerst einmal, es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.

In NRW ist das so,

Landesfischereigesetz §32 Abs.1

Personen die das 10., aber noch nicht das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, darf der Fischereischein nur als Jugendfischereischein erteilt werden, es sei denn, sie haben die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und das 14. Lebensjahr vollendet.

In BW gelten folgende Regelungen:

§ 32 Jugendfischereischein
(1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sachkunde besitzen oder in einem Ausbildungsverhältnis als Fischwirt stehen.
(2) Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei unter Aufsicht eines mindestens achtzehn Jahre alten Inhabers eines Fischereischeins. § 31 Abs. 1, 3 und 4 gilt entsprechend.

(1) Der Fischereischein ist Personen zu versagen,
1. die das zehnte Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben,

Also gehts mit 16 alleine los.

Die Gesetze findet ihr übringens auf Olaf`s Seite unter www.angeltreff.org/info/gesetze.html


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

THX @ all (Auch wenns viel Spam war -.-)

Vorallem danke an Garfield...nun hab ich meine Wette gewonnen^^


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



> In BW gelten folgende Regelungen:
> 
> § 32 Jugendfischereischein
> (1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sachkunde besitzen oder in einem Ausbildungsverhältnis als Fischwirt stehen.
> ...



Wenn es sich bei diesen Regelungen um die gesamten relevanten §§ handelt, dann bin ich etwas unentschlossen, was die Auslegung betrifft.

Auf jeden Fall scheint man mit dem 10. Geburtstag den (Erwachsenen-)Fischereischein erhalten zu können und darf somit schon mit 9 Jahren die Prüfung ablegen!

Den Jugendfischereischein (ohne Prüfung) kann man vom 10. bis maximal zum 16. Geburtstag zur Fischereilegitimierung einsetzen. (Wie in NRW)

Interessant ist hier der §32 abs. 2, denn der ist auslegungsbedürftig. Denn zu der Frage, ab wann man allein losdarf hat das Gesetz hier imo eine Lücke. 


> berechtigt nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei unter Aufsicht eines mindestens achtzehn Jahre alten Inhabers eines Fischereischeins


Zielt das 1) auf die Allg. Aufsichtspflicht ab, oder ist hier 2) die Reife und Fachkunde Grundlage der Fischereiausübungsmöglichkeit?

Fall 1 würde bedeuten, dass schon 10Jährige mit abgelegter Sachkundeprüfung allein loskönnen, weil die Sachkunde ausreicht.
Es würde aber auch implizieren, dass man unter 18 auch so gar nicht bzw. nur Eingeschränkt allein draussen rumlaufen darf. Was normal wäre.
Ergo also bei Jugendlichen mit Prüfung ein >18 Jähriger (ohne Prüfung) Aufsichtspflichtig sein muss, um der Sachkunde des Jugendfischers auch die nötige geistige Reife zur Seite zu stellen.

Fall 2 hingegen bedeutet, dass ALLE unter 18 Jährige nicht allein Fischen dürfen, weil man zur Fischereiausübung sowohl den Sachkundenachweis als auch die Nötige Reife in einer Person vereinigen muss.

Andererseits ist in diesem Absatz aber auch 





> Der Jugendfischereischein


 explizit genannt. was Bedeuten würde, da die analogauslegung normal nicht zulässig ist, dass für den (Erwachsenen-) Fischereischein oberes gerade eben nicht Gilt! Also genau das Gegenteil.

Was dann bedeuten würde, das schon 10 Jährige allein losdürfen, sofern sie die Sachkundeprüfung abgelegt haben. 
(Da müssen allerdings noch Jugendschutzgesetze u.ä. beachtet werden)
Das würde aber im Gegenzug bedeuten, dass die Sachkunde allein ausreichend ist zur Fischereiausübung. (Und somit 





> berechtigt nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei unter Aufsicht eines mindestens achtzehn Jahre alten Inhabers eines Fischereischeins


 auch von einem 10 Jährigen (Erwachsenen-)Fischereischeininhaber UND einer >18Jährigen Aufsichtsperson, die vom Angeln keinen Plan haben muss!!!, erledigt werden kann, entgegen dem Gesetzestextwortlaut...)

Also, ist nicht so ganz einfach mit den Gesetzen. Ich würd da mal explizit bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen. So würde ich mich nicht trauen, da eine definitive Aussage zu treffen.

Ich geh aber auch nicht davon aus, dass das alle hier Relevanten §§ sind. (Ich nenne nur das TierschG, wo ich nicht davon ausgehe, das unter 18 Jährige allein Wirbeltiere töten dürfen.)

In NRW ist das zum Glück alles etwas "einfacher" Geregelt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Willhelm Klink (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Also bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz darf man mit 14 den Angelschein machen,der in ganz Deutschland gültig ist und dann darf auch gleich los!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

In NRW auch, da kann man den ab dem 14. Geburtstag den normalen Fischereischein bekommen, und dann auch Aufsicht über Jugendfischereischeininhaber (die auch älter sein können, da der JugendFSchein auch bis zum 16. Geb erteilt werden kann) führen.

Aber wie gesagt, nur gemäss FischereiG, andere Gesetze wie das rel. Neue TierschG mögen da noch was anderes zu bestimmen, s.o. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Das ist ein Chaos mit dem Fischereischein, kein Wunder wenn da gewettet wird! In Meck-Pom darfst du den Schein mit 10 Jahren machen und er gilt fürs ganze Leben. Es sei denn, du ziehst um. In ein anderes Bundesland. Dann mußt du deinen Schein notfalls vor Gericht durchsetzen.

Ist genau so ein Durcheinander wie in unserem Schulsystem!


----------



## antonio (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Fischerreirecht ist Landesrecht deshalb in jedem Bundesland andere Regelungen


----------



## haaans (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

In mein Land braucht man nix schein warum nur in deutschland


----------



## davidpil (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

also ich bin jetzt 14 und hab den schein mit 11 jahren gemacht und dann mit 12 bekommen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> eure aussagen sind richtig,doch endet euer angeln mit nem alter von 14jahrten um 22uhr mit 16jahren um 00uhr. richtlinie für euch ist das jugendschutzgesetz


 
Wat?

Dann habe ich da wohl ca. 197mal gegen verstoßen, habe als ich mit 14 den Schein bekommen hab die ersten Nächte allein am Wasser verbraucht - im November:m 

Die spinnen doch....#d


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				haaans schrieb:
			
		

> In mein Land braucht man nix schein warum nur in deutschland


 
Hm-ich habe erst 2 Postings von Dir gelesen, die mich allerdings schon sehr nachdenklich machen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> die angelvereine die den fischerreischein ab 12jahren ausstellen,können sich bei mir melden#d ,das sind sachen die gibbet et nit in god old germany#6



türlich gibts das ... is hier in Kiel null problem ...



achja das mit haaans dacht ich mir auch grade ...


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

LoL jetzt muss ich halt meinen 2 Monat alten Thread wieder pushen....


Ich check nun NIX mehr:Nochmal:


Ab wie viel Jahren darf man in *Baden-Württemberg *wenn man den Fischerprüfung bzw. wenn man den richtigen Fischereischein besitzt,ganz alleine ohne Aufseher angeln?


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> türlich gibts das ... is hier in Kiel null problem ...
> 
> 
> 
> achja das mit haaans dacht ich mir auch grade ...



wußte gar nich, das jetzt schon vereine den fischereischein ausstellen


----------



## sundfisher (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Gut dass ich nach DK ausgewandert bin hier darfst du ab 0 Jahren alleine angeln Grenzen setzen nur Deine Eltern. Ich werde von meinen Dänischen Angelfreunden um meine "Deutschen Angeldiplome" beneidet undmanchmal nennen Sie mich scherzhafterweise "Professor" was sich allerdings nur darauf bezieht dass man in Deutschland (Bayern) eine Prüfung ablegen muss um Fische fagen zu dürfen.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Kann denn niemand diese Frage beantworten?


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

bei uns in niedersachsen ab 14 ! Und ab 12 schein machen


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> LoL jetzt muss ich halt meinen 2 Monat alten Thread wieder pushen....
> 
> 
> Ich check nun NIX mehr:Nochmal:
> ...




mindestens 16 Jahre...
laut:
§ 32 Jugendfischereischein
(1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sachkunde besitzen oder in einem Ausbildungsverhältnis als Fischwirt stehen.
(2) Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt nur zur Ausübung der Fischerei unter Aufsicht eines mindestens achtzehn Jahre alten Inhabers eines Fischereischeins. § 31 Abs. 1, 3 und 4 gilt entsprechend.

Du findest das bei www.angeltreff.org unter Gesetze


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Danke jetzt dürfte es geklärt sein ^^


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

*OK ! ! ! *

*ENDE !*


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Aha was soll das Angler77?


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



> die angelvereine die den fischerreischein ab 12jahren ausstellen,können sich bei mir melden


Mein Sohn hat den Fischereinschein hier in MV mit 10 gemacht. An seinem 11.Geburtstag hat er ihn im *Einwohnermeldeamt ausgestellt* und übergeben bekommen.Der *Angelverein,...... *dort hat er die Jahresangelberechtigung für die Gewässer des LAV bekommen.
Es wäre mir neu das ein Angelverein den F-Schein ausstellt.
Hier gibt es keine Einschränkung ob Kinder alein angeln gehen dürfen oder nicht........ Die Sache mit dem Jugendschutz , da geb ich dir Recht. Obwohl es bei den Kontrollen , ´selbst durch die Polizei noch nie Probleme gab.Auch wenn es mitten in der Nacht war.


----------



## snofla (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

@Gunnar

haste ja recht ich hab mich da vertippelt

die ganze kagge mit dem fischereischein ist von BL zu BL versschieden und das find ich kagge,ein europa eine welt nur wo ist diese;+ 

bin dazuweit von NRW ausgegangen war falsch tut mir leid,hoffe aber trotzdem das wir hier mal ne aufstellung pro bundesland machen könnten damit auch junge boardies wissen was für sie zählt


ich sehe junge angler im verein gerne denn dann weiss ich 

wir haben eine ZUKUNFT.......:m 

und davon leben wir als verein#h


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hi 
Ich komm auch aus B-W und habe mein schein mit 13 gemacht!Hier ist es so dass man mit 10 den Schein machen darf.Das problem ist das ich erst ab 18 alleine angeln darf!Wenn ich noch nicht volljährig bin muss einer dabei sein der volljährig ist!So hat man es mir auf dem Rathaus gesagt und mein Ausbilder(fischerprüfung)!Natürlich kann es auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders geregelt sein und auch von Verein zu Verein.
Gruß 
Michi#h


----------



## Brassenkönig (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Also hier in Hamburg kann man den Fischereischein ab 12 Jahren bekommen. Dann darf man in HH auch ohne Aufsicht angeln #6 . Ich hatte mit 11 Jahren die Prüfung bestanden und den Schein habe ich mit 12 Jahren bekommen.


----------



## Keeven123 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab vor kurzem in BW den Fischereischein gemacht, und hab da gelernt, dass man sobald man das 10te Lebensjahr abgeschlossen hat, man den Fischereischein machen kann, (wenn man die Prüfung abgelegt hat) und somit alleine angeln darf. 

Den Jugendfischereischein kann bis zum 16ten Lebensjahr beantragt werden, dafür ist keine Sachkundeprüfung erforderlich, aber er berechtigt nur zum Angeln in Begleitung eines mind. 18Jahre alten Inhaber des Fischereischeines.


Mfg Keeven


----------



## angler_boy (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

algemein ist das so mit 12 darf man anfangehn zu machen aber zur prüfung muss man das 13 lebensjahr ereicht haben!und mit 14 d darf man ganz alleine angeln


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> algemein ist das so mit 12 darf man anfangehn zu machen aber zur prüfung muss man das 13 lebensjahr ereicht haben!und mit 14 d darf man ganz alleine angeln


 
Auf welches Bundesland bezieht sich diese Aussage??


----------



## Allround Mike (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hallo an ALLE |wavey: ,

ich frage mich wirklich wie manche Leute Ihren Fischereischein bekommen haben |kopfkrat  !!

Ich komme auch aus BW und ich habe vor 19 Jahren mit 11 Jahren die Fischerprüfung gemacht und habe den richtigen Schein sofort bekommen!!!! Von da ab durfte ich und ging ich auch alleine, ohne Aufsichtsperson, ins Angeln! 
Da war absolut NICHTS mit erst ab 14 oder 16 alleine ins Angeln. So ein Quatsch!
Vor meiner Prüfung hatte ich schon ab meinem 10. Lebensalter den Jugendfischereischein! Dieser wäre ohne der Prüfung ( die ich ja mit 11 gemacht habe ) bis zu meinem 16. Geburtstag gültig gewesen, nur hätte da nun eine Aufsichtsperson (ab 18 Jahre alt) mit richtigem Fischerschein dabei sein müssen!
Also, ab 10 Jahre bekommt man den Jugendfischereischein, und man darf nicht alleine los. Ab 16 ist dieser nicht mehr gültig! Man muss also die Prüfung zum richtigen Schein machen.
Was jetzt genau im Gesetz steht ab welchem Alter man die Prüfung machen darf, weiß ich nicht, aber Fakt ist das bei den Vorkursen zur Prüfung teilweise 11-12 Jährige drin sitzen, Ihre Prüfung machen und wenn Sie bestanden haben, hatten die auch gleich Ihren richtigen Schein und durften ALLEINE los!

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, was für ein Käse teilweise geschrieben wird |uhoh: !!

Keeven123 : Na Gott sei Dank, genau so ist es #6 !! Leider habe ich jetzt erst Deinen Bericht gelesen! Es wissen also doch noch ein paar Angler was in diesem Thema Sache ist :m  .

Naja nichts für ungut!
Grüße Mike


----------



## Forello66 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hi

also ich mach jez die Prüfung für den Schein (bin 13).
Wenn ich die bestanden habe kann ich mir mit 14 den Schein abholen kommen und darf dann auch alleine Angeln
P.S.  bei mir is das so (NRW)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



			
				Forello66 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. bei mir is das so (NRW)


 
War schon bei mir so:q #6  Das dauert dann aber ziemlich lange bis zum 14.ten, das sag ich dir...|uhoh: :q


----------



## Brasse10 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Ich Lache mich Schlap !!

Wo bitte gibt es  ein Bundesfischereischein ???

Und was ist das denn ? Einen Angelschein machen ??? Es gibt Ein Führerschein, ein Bootsschein usw. aber doch kein Angelschein !! Mann legt ein Fischereiprüfung ab die jemanden erlaub die Fischerei auszuüben mit den dazu gehörigen Genehmigungen.

Also bitte schreib doch nicht so ein Müll !!


----------



## Kistenmann (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich Lache mich Schlap !!
> 
> Wo bitte gibt es ein Bundesfischereischein ???
> 
> ...


Das gute an so einem Forum ist ja, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die Fragen stellen und Leute gibt, die Antworten geben.
Was wirklich schlecht ist an einem Forum....und da kann sich keiner gegen wehren...sind Leute, die immer alles besser wissen und sich als Klugscheixxer aufführen. aber auch das sind Leute, die man in einem Forum wohl ertragen muss |krach::v


----------



## Lenkers (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Das Schwierige an der Gesetzesfrage, wenn es also um den Fischereischein o.ä. geht, ist dass dies Ländersache ist. Dadurch haben wir in jedem Bundesland unterschiedliche Regelungen ... und zur Eingangsfrage: in MeckPomm z.B. gibt es keine Regelung, ab wann jemand den Fischereischein ablegen darf ... sondern ab wann er vom Angler verlangt wird und das ist ab 10 (!!!) Jahre. Es gibt hier keinen Junganglerschein ... IRRE |uhoh:


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich Lache mich Schlap !!
> 
> Wo bitte gibt es ein Bundesfischereischein ???
> 
> ...




geb ich dir vollkommen recht aber auch du könntest dich besser ausdrücken,hast wohl das falsche geschenk zu Weihnachten bekommen oder was#d


hier was für Berlin aus dem I_net
wir haben

Fischereischein A für uns Angler 

Fischereischein B Dieser Schein ist Berufsfischern vorbehalten, die eine Berufsausbildung als Fischer oder eine fischereiwissenschaftliche Ausbildung durchlaufen haben oder Personen, die mindestens zehn Jahre lang Erwerbsfischerei betrieben haben.

und den Jugendfischereischein



wünsch dir noch angenehme Feiertage und schreib nicht weiter so einen Müll


@Kistenmann

good posting#6#6#6


----------



## Kistenmann (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



snofla schrieb:


> @Kistenmann
> 
> good posting#6#6#6


Thanx, das musste ich mal loswerden #h:vik:


----------



## DonCamile (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Ich denke das gilt für alle "alten Bundesländer ausser an der Küste Bremen und Hamburg"

*Änderung des hessischen Fischereirechts *



Die seit rund einem Jahr in Arbeit befindliche Änderung des hessischen Fischereirechts ist jetzt unter Dach und Fach: der Hessische Landtag hat am 25. September 2002 den einschlägigen Änderungsantrag mit den Stimmen der Regierungsfraktionen CDU und FDP beschlossen. 

Damit wurden sowohl das Hessische Fischereigesetz (HFischG) als auch die Landesfischereiverordnung (LFO) (neue Bezeichnung: Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische) geändert. 

Das Änderungsgesetz vom 01. Oktober 2002 ist im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Hessen (GVBl) Teil I Nr. 25/2002, Seite 614-618 mit Datum vom 09. Oktober 2002 verkündet worden und ist *damit seit dem 10. Oktober 2002 in Kraft.
*
5. Fischerprüfung (§ 28) 
*Fischereischein ("normaler Fischereischein") frühestens ab 14 Jahre *nur gegen Nachweis der bestandenen Fischerprüfung.


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

also ich hab letzten monat meinen schein erst gemacht also: mit zehn darf man sich bei der gemeinde oder beim amt einen jugendfsicherei schein kaufen. a den darf man bis man sechzehn ist behalten!! man kann aber auch schon mit vierzehn die sportfischer prüfung ablegen!! dann kann man mit dem prüfungszeugnis zum amt und sich den richtigen fischerei schein holen und alleine angeln. mit dem jugendfischerei schein nur in begleitung. anders aber in privaten pachtgewässer . dort gilt dieses gesetz nur im rahmen der gesetze des pächters. denn der stellt wiederum den fischreierlaubnisschein eines gewässers aus und kann sagen z.b man darf nur mit einer angel angeln. ich hoffe ich hab euch jetzt nicht vollends verwirrt


----------



## angler-jan (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

also man kann nicht nur alleine mit dem fischereischein angeln man brauch an jedem gewässer ja den fischereierlaubnis schein. also einfacher: man geht zur forellenzucht und holt sich ne tageskarte. diese tageskarte ist der fischereierlaubnis schein. man bracuht aber bei dem fischereierlaubnisschein immer den fischerei schein.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich Lache mich Schlap !!
> 
> Wo bitte gibt es ein Bundesfischereischein ???


Über deine Unwissenheit könnte mann sich wirklich schlapp lachen.


----------



## Brasse10 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Über deine Unwissenheit könnte mann sich wirklich schlapp lachen.


 

Hallo Gunnar !!

Dann zeige mir bitte ein noch Gültigen Bundesfischereischein !!

Es gibt soweit mir bekannt aus NRW und SH

Nur Fischereischeine

Genau: Für Erw. Jahres-Fischereischein oder Fünf-Jahresfischreischein und für Jugendliche : Jugend-Fischreischein

Das kann und ist in anderen Bundesländern anders das ist mir bekannt, aber bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ein Bundesfischereischein gibt es schon lange für einen Angler nicht mehr.
Ich weis nicht wehr hier Unwissen ist.
Ich selbst habe noch einen Alten Bundesfischereischein aus SH
doch da wurde dann der Satz mit der Bundesrepublik gestrichen.

Aber lass mal Gunnar lach dich ruhig schlapp.#h

@ *snofla* 

Das du der Meinung bist das meine Wortwahl nicht ok ist, damit kann ich leben, das mag aber auch daran liegen das ich alles mal genau durchgelesen habe und teiweise mit den Kopfschütteln musste.


@ Kistenmann

Leider muß man deine Beiträge auch ertragen !!#q


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hi Brasse,


> Dann zeige mir bitte ein noch Gültigen Bundesfischereischein !!


Wenn der Herr es wünscht , so soll es geschehen.
Da mein Neffe einen hat werd ich den bei der nächsten Gelegenheit kopieren und hier einstellen.



> Aber lass mal Gunnar lach dich ruhig schlapp


Wenn soweit ist , werd ich es machen........... versprochen. *LOL*


----------



## Brasse10 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

So ich habe euch hier mal einen Auszug von meinen Ausbilder rausgesucht !!
Damit ihr auch sehen könnt das ich nicht nur dummes Zeug schreibe.
Ich werde auf Gunnar´s Kopie warten woraus hervorgeht das sein Neffe einen gültigen Bundesfischereischein hat ( als Angler )

PS: Gunnar du bist doch auch Angler warum hast du denn keinen Bundesfischereischein ?????

Hier noch ein Link da steht alles wissenswertes für Jugendliche drin !! Dieser Link ist vom VDSF : http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html



1. Gesetzliche Grundlagen 

Seit der Wiedervereinigung leben in Deutschland ca. 82 Millionen Menschen, in den Ballungsgebieten an Rhein, Main und Ruhr weit mehr als die Hälfte der Bevölkerung. Die Folge ist, dass von diesen Gebieten ein erhöhter Freizeit- und Erholungsdruck auf die verfügbaren Gewässer ausgeübt wird. 
Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland besteht aus 16 Bundesländern, die bis auf die Rahmengesetzgebung des Bundes weitestgehend autonom sind. Für die Fischerei bedeutet dies, dass in jedem Bundesland ein Fischereigesetz und die dazu notwendigen Verordnungen gelten. In fast allen Bundesländern gleich ist die Pflicht, zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei einen gültigen Fischereischein vorzuweisen. Dieser Fischereischein kann ein Kalenderjahr oder fünf Kalenderjahre gültig sein. Auch hier gibt es schon die erste Ausnahme: Im Land Niedersach-sen gilt der Fischereischein auf unbeschränkte Zeit. Er wird aber nur auf Antrag ausgestellt, weil er im eigenen Land nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben ist. 
Für den Erwerb des Fischereischeines muss eine Prüfung abgelegt werden, aber die Prüfungsinhalte und das Alter der Prüflinge (meist ab 14 Jahre) ist in den Bundesländern unterschied-lich. Erfreulicherweise haben die Bundesländer untereinander festgelegt, dass die Fischerprü-fungen und die Fischereischeine gegenseitig anerkannt werden. 
Mit dem Fischereischein allein darf die Angelfischerei in Binnengewässern nicht ausgeübt werden. 
Zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei benötigt man, wenn man nicht selbst der Fischereiberechtigte oder Pächter ist, einen Fischereierlaubnisschein. 
Rechtlich gesehen dürfen somit Angler mit Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisschein Fische fangen und sich aneignen.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



> PS: Gunnar du bist doch auch Angler warum hast du denn keinen Bundesfischereischein ?????


Weil hier in MV keine Bundesfischereischeine ausgestellt werden.

Mein Neffe hat den B-Schein in NS "erworden". Später nach dem Umzug nach Brandenburg wurde dieser Schein dort nicht anerkannt. Er hat dann dort den entsprechenden F-Schein für Brandenburg bekommen.Nun frag mich nicht ob der BF-Schein noch gültig ist. Egal , ich hab heute mit ihm gesprochen. er will mir ne Kopie zukommen lassen.


> Damit ihr auch sehen könnt das ich nicht nur dummes Zeug schreibe


Um dummes Zeug gehts nicht. Eher um Unwissenheit.Da es kein Mensch gibt der alles weis , sehe ich darin generell kein Problem.Zumal jedes Bundesland sein eignes Süppchen kocht.Ein Grund mehr um mit Verallgemeinerungen vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## TheFischer (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

also in ganz deutschland darf mann vom gesetz aus mit 14.jahre und die fischerprüfung aleine angeln aber das weicht von verein du verein ab aber mit 12 kannste des vergessen entweder 14,16 oder 18 jahre


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hi Fischer,

Und wieder ein Fall von Unwissenheit und nachfolgender Verallgemeinerung.
Kleiner Tipp , schau dir mal die Bestimmungen für Meck/Pomm an. Und dann schreibe noch´mal.


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Moment mal Gunnar !!

Von allwissend war nicht die rede, ich habe ganz klar mich dazu geäußert das es nur noch Fischereischeine gibt, oder Jugendfischereischeine. Und geschrieben habe ich auch das es kein Angler mehr geben kann der einen Gültigen Bundesfischereischein hat.
Über Ungültige brauchen wir hier nicht schreiben das habe ich nie bezweifelt, da ich selbst einen habe aus dem Jahre 1978. Dort steht noch drin Geltungsbereich Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
Diese wurde aber ich glaube ( ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ) 1980 gestrichen und durch SH ersetzt.

Also du hast mich angegriffen, nur weil ich geschrieben habe wo es noch einen Bundesfischereischein gibt .
Ich habe nicht gefragt wo es einen mal gegeben hat ( Bitte genau lesen )

Genau da ist der Unterschied Gültig und nicht gültig !

Sollte dieser Schein deines Neffen Gültig sein, dann würde ich ihn gerne sehen, ist dieser nicht gültig so ist das für mich schon klar.

Aber dennoch finde ich es Klasse das du dich dazu geäußert hast und nicht wie andere einen angriff geschrieben haben und dann nichts mehr dazu geschrieben haben.

Denn ich gebe dir in den Punkt recht das man nicht alles wissen kann, darum habe ich ja auch diesen Link eingefügt.

Ich bin hier in NRW als Fischereiaufseher unterwegs, daher sollte ich schon etwas über die Fischereischeine wissen.

Die Fischerei ist wie du schon erwähnt has Ländersache und keine Bundessache, somit kann nur jedes Bundesland seine eigenen Reglungen haben. Und du kannst mir eins glauben es gibt einige Bundesländer die es leichter haben wie wir in NRW.


Soweit mir bekannt ist kann man aber als Urlauber mit seinen Fischereischein in andere Bundesländer Angeln, denn die Fischereiprüfung wird im jeden Bundesland anerkannt.
Hier bin ich mir nicht zu 100 % sicher .


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hi Brasse,

Langsam laufen wir beide Gefahr uns gründlich mißzuverstehen. 
Ich schick dir ne PN und mach dir da nen Vorschlag.


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Hallo 
ich glaube schon das wir von ein und das selbe schreiben, aber wir können gerne darüber reden meine Telefon Nr. hast du.

Nur wenn ich so etwas lese wie zb. Angelschein machen oder Fischereischein machen oder oder oder.

Und dann so angemacht werde von andere Kollegen die dann nicht mal genaueres schreiben können, da die nicht einmal das wissen haben Sorry aber das finde ich ( um es mit den Worten von Kistenmann zuschreiben ) :v!


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Ich möchte mich hier bei Gunnar für das tolle Telefon Gespräch bedanken!

Wir haben alles geklärt, danach haben wir ein schönes Gespräch geführt und ich habe durch Gunnar neue Anregungen für meine Verein und Jugendgruppe bekommen.
Wenn bei einer kleinen Diskussion so etwas bei raus kommt dann kann ich nur sagen immer gerne wieder.

Noch mal Danke Gunnar  

|laola:


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Auch hier von mir mir nochmal Danke für das sehr aufschlußreiche und interessante Gespräch!!

Und an diejenigen die so ihre Zweifel an den Aussagen von Torsten (Brasse) haben.......... dahinter steht ein Mann mit entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen , der weis wovon er schreibt bzw spricht. 
Sicher , mann kann nicht alles wissen was in jedem Bundesland so Sache ist.Umso besser ist es daher wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht "Licht ins dunkle zu bringen".


----------



## Kistenmann (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Na, das ist doch schön, wenn man sich versteht und nicht missverstanden wird :m
Dann ist ja alles gut |wavey:


----------



## pinoman (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

hallo leute ist es eigentlich möglich die angelprüfung im internet zu absolwieren???????????
|kopfkrat;+#h:vik:


----------



## hamburger769 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

definitiv NEIN!

oder weiss es jemand besser? ​


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*



pinoman schrieb:


> hallo leute ist es eigentlich möglich die angelprüfung im internet zu absolwieren???????????
> |kopfkrat;+#h:vik:


 

NEIN 


Gruß Mike


----------



## Rotaugen Max (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Kann in mir einer sagen, wann die nächste Prüfung hier in Ba-Wü ist? Wollte nich einen Extra-Thread aufmachen. Bei googel wurde ich auch nicht schlauer...

Danke|wavey:


----------



## LiRZG (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Die Prüfung ist normalerweise am 2. Freitag im November (zumindest war es 2007 so, als ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe)....


----------



## siechstaler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

halli hallo petri jünger |wavey:
will mich mal kurz einmischen |krach:
habe gerade meinen sohn zur jugendfischerreiprüfung  angemeldet ( in sachsen-anhalt ) er ist gerade 10 und bezahlt 28 € zur prüfung muß kein lehrgang mitmachen und darf aber nicht bevor er 14 ist alleine angeln gehen gott sei dank auch #6
es ist aber von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich |uhoh:


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereischeinfrage...wer hilft ? ^^*

Jugendfischeischeinprüfung wo gibts denn sowas den bekommst auf Antrag beim Amt ohne Prüfung gilt ein Jahr
(ist wenigstens in Sachsen so)


----------

